# Engine Codes Helpp



## nst (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys, any help would be appreciated

I was in a little bit of a fender bender a few months ago
I put in a new rad support, bumper, and grill

But a few weeks ago a few codes showed up

P0108
P0321
P0101

And also my esp turned off and if I press the button it does nothing

Anybody know what this could be? or how to fix it?

Thank You


----------



## 08Drabbit (Feb 3, 2011)

P0108= manifol abs. pressure or Bar Pressure High Input
P0321= Ign./ Distributor Inp. Circ Range/ Performance
P0101= Mass or volume airflow circ range/performance


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

your best bet is to take those codes and run them through the "Search" feature on Vortex, be sure to do it in the MKV forum for accuracy. read all the posts and see if it helps out. unfortunately it sounds to me like the codes are something that you'll need to take it in to the dealer for, but i could be wrong so do some research. you can also run them through google for info.

*P0108*

16492/P0108 - Manifold Absolute Pressure (MAP) (G71) or Barometric Pressure (BARO) (F96): Signal High
Possible Symptoms

unknown 

Possible Causes

Wiring and/or connections faulty (Short to Plus)
Leak in intake and/or exhaust
G71 and/or F96 faulty
Control Module faulty 

Possible Solutions

Check wiring and connections
Check for leak in intake or exhaust
Check / Replace G71 and/or F96
Check / Replace Controle Module 

______________________________________________________________________

*P0321*

16705/P0321/000801 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal
Possible Symptoms

Engine shuts off
Engine doesn't start
Speedometer inoperative
Glow Plug Indicator Lamp (K29) flashes 

Possible Causes

Engine Speed Sensor (G28) loose
Engine Speed Sensor (G28) faulty 

Possible Solutions

Check Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 

Special Notes

The Engine Speed Sensor (G28) is also used as a reference sensor for the crankshaft position and correlates with the Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 1 (G40) and Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163).
When found in a VW Golf/Jetta (1J/9M) or Audi A3 (8L) with 1.9l TDI-PD (AXR), check TPI 2007067 which explains issues with electro magnetic interference. A modification to the wiring will fix this problem, extensive details can be found in the named TPI. Even though this TPI was originally released for VW Golf/Jetta (1J/9M), a customer of ours came across the same issue on an Audi A3 (8L).
When found in a 2004 VW Golf, Jetta, or New Beetle with 1.9l TDI-PD (BEW), check for TSB 2010461 (01-07-45 formerly 97-05-03) or 201463 (01-07-44 formerly 97-05-04) calling for a flash update to the ECU and a secondary ground installation. 

________________________________________________________________________

*P0101*

16485/P0101/000257 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal
Possible Symptoms

Loss of Power
Erratic Idle 

Possible Causes

Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) faulty
Air Leak(s) after Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
Intake Air Filter dirty/faulty
Ground Spots corroded or Paint Residue
Wiring and/or Connections from/to Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) faulty 

Possible Solutions

Check Intake Air Filter
Check Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
Check Ground Spots
Check Wiring and/or Connections from/to Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 

Special Notes

In MY 1995-2002 (?) in Europe at VW-diesel-cars G70 had the bad reputation of slowly losing his performance, causing loss of power. It's not a matter of defective or breaking down, but it is filthy / dirty (not easy to clean). You can check functionality by making a log in [01-engine], [meas.blocks-08], group 003 (3e gear, full throttle, from 1700-4000rpm)


----------

